# Describe your day in 5 pictures



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Heres mine:










































AND:









Today, we had a moving van come and collect all of our boxes to ship overseas (I won't see my computer again until early December  ), I went into town to meet my friend for starbucks one last time, over lunchtime, and I had a cup of tea and a meat and cheese panini, then I went to Build a Bear, and spent a $10 voucher I had on a cheerleading outfit for ''Mia''. After that, I stopped for an milkshake at a place that has 175 different flavours (I had bubblegum and oreo), then I caught the metro/train home!


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

Woke up









Had Cheerios









Took the bus to school









Arrived at school; did my philosophy and French mid-term exams.









Tonight, I'm procrastinating










...


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

It would be against the forum rules for me to do so ;P.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Emphasis (Apr 10, 2011)

I woke up with granny yelling.










Went to work (a very healthy place!)













Went to my friend's place to watch _So you think you can dance _Lol











Her insane dog almost bites me :shocked:










I had a weird talk with a boy in a motorcycle, going back home.
Creepy, I know.


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

*Waking up...








Working...








Forgot to take my medicine. Went home to get it.








Sex.








Bored.







*


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

The last 16 hours:









































@*Aßbiscuits Why?
*


----------



## Clear (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## princess82 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

...I would explain, but I think it's much better with no explanation.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Got to New Zealand yesterday, drove to new hometown today, stopped for iceblocks at the petrol station (wanted orange chocolate chip icecream, but they didn't have an icecream counter, just freezers), brought suitcases in from car and into our motel room where we will be staying until we find a rental property, brought obscenely expensive biscuits to go with coffee... I thought my dad would like them. Turns out he does! He had brought the exact same pack! (he has been here a few weeks longer than me and mum)


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Use your imagination, it's my day in order.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Cloudlight (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Annoyin person says somethin stupid to me this mornin (as I'm tryin to do my errands early )









I am not a morning person(idk why I thought it was a good idea :dry sooo 










So person apologizes,and I'm all like









Then I'm like o damn 










Now 










Yay for crappy mornins :dry:

last time I listen to angry music early in the morning haha


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

Waking up:









School:









toilet:









School:









Home!


----------



## SteffiQueenOfTheNerds (Nov 1, 2010)

1) Wake up and give maself a nice hard and good sniff!









2) EAT EVERYTHING (And make goo goo faces at my mouse) At the SAME TIME.









3) Realize that I have to go to work









4) Provide some of the BEST service ever with the biggest smile on my face









5) Play videogames until I pass out! 












---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

katienicole said:


> ...I would explain, but I think it's much better with no explanation.


I only see four pictures.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

pretty darn unproductive today


----------



## C6RUSA (Sep 6, 2011)

It's Sunday right, Thanksgiving weekend?














































lol


----------

